# Please read



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just to clear things up, a moderator closed my post for no reason, i caught this fish at cedar point marina, where it is NOT illegal to fish it is only recomended that u do not so outsiders do not start fishing there, sorry for the inconvience but if u do not dock there please do not fish there. I feel that my post was deleted only because i was not clear. I in no way break the fishing regulations in ohio and i find this very offensive for one of my first post on this site. thanx for reading


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

fishinfool88 said:


> Just to clear things up, a moderator closed my post for no reason, i caught this fish at cedar point marina, where it is NOT illegal to fish it is only recomended that u do not so outsiders do not start fishing there, sorry for the inconvience but if u do not dock there please do not fish there. I feel that my post was deleted only because i was not clear. I in no way break the fishing regulations in ohio and i find this very offensive for one of my first post on this site. thanx for reading


I was also following the thread in question. I also seemed to get the impression something illegal was going on. I think just a mix up in words. I wouldnt be offended I think there just trying to protect there web site.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe a "Re-Write" with more accurate info would be accepted - I don't know.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

maybe he fishes there and doesent want anyone taking his spot


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

sounds "fishy" to me....sorry couldnt resist!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I think your screen name sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice fish but if you wanted it to be kept somewhat secretive posting it on this site was a mistake.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If you want to keep it on the low, this forum is not a good place to post.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As a moderator I will say that I was not the one who closed that thread and I don't really know of a reason that it was closed unless it was that someone else provided reliable information that an illegal activity was being promoted. But as I stated I did not personally hear of anything like that. I just wanted to explain what would warrant a closure of a thread like that. I will ask the other moderators to see if I can find who closed it. For future reference the best way to address an issue such as this would be to send a PM to one of the moderators asking a question. Perhaps there is a simple answer which would avoid a lot of finger pointing and speculation.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

fishinfool88 said:


> Just to clear things up, a moderator closed my post for no reason, i caught this fish at cedar point marina, where it is NOT illegal to fish it is only recomended that u do not so outsiders do not start fishing there, sorry for the inconvience but if u do not dock there please do not fish there. I feel that my post was deleted only because i was not clear. I in no way break the fishing regulations in ohio and i find this very offensive for one of my first post on this site. thanx for reading


Hey man no worries, if i had a nickle for every person whos told me a spot was illegal to fish...well ya know.......keep on posting man, and nice fish!! 
-tight lines


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I closed the thread because the way it was worded was interpeted as it being illegal to fish there BUT fish there anyway as long as you " keep it on the down-low ". Did i mis-read the post. Sure didn't. Not a problem posting your spots.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I have to side with Chaunc on this one. I too read the post and interpreted that it was illegal to fish there but as long as you don't get caught go ahead and try it. Glad to hear that its not, and Nice fish.

Scott Williams


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

ya, basically i made it clear that if ya dont dock there u cant fish there, that doesnt mean im not allowed to post pics of private places. correst me if im wrong but just because not everyone can fish there doesnt mean i cant post my catch. not that big of deal though.


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

srry for offending everyone, lol this is like a big joke or something wow, im done with this site. lol good fishing ohioans


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mumbojumbomumbojumbomumbojumbo... grow a thicker skin... just sayinthat goes for you too cucumber


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

dont let them chase you off the site! i laugh when they say "ohhhhh, your one of the people that will never get rockwell back for fishing in the "restricted" stretch of the river" to me... they have their opinion and you have yours


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

fishinfool88 said:


> Just to clear things up, a moderator closed my post for no reason, i caught this fish at cedar point marina, where it is NOT illegal to fish *it is only recomended that u do not so *outsiders do not start fishing there, sorry for the inconvience but if u do not dock there please do not fish there. I feel that my post was deleted only because i was not clear. I in no way break the fishing regulations in ohio and i find this very offensive for one of my first post on this site. thanx for reading


It sounds like you are confusing a *RULE *with a *LAW.*

If it is recommended that you do not fish there, then that is what it means. It is not open to your opinion of the rule. When you or your parents, (Your pic may show you younger than you actually are) signed the lease for the dock, it is an agreement to obey all the rules of the marina.

I would still like to know how long you have been fishing the Cedar Point Marina. My Son in Law and his Parents were told when they rented their docks, NO FISHING IN THE MARINA, STRICTLY ENFORCED.

If you know someone in charge at the marina that can e-mail them permission to do so, please send me a PM. 

In the meantime, I have sent an email to the Cedar Point Marina staff, including a link to this thread. I will post their reply to clear this thing up.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Even if the "rule" was it's recommended he doesn't fish there, he can legally. Seems like if they recommend you don't they are trying to stay away from legal issues due to someones boat getting damaged from a fisherman or something to that effect kinda a fish at your own risk and we're not responsible for damaged boats. Just like people suggest/recommend you wear sun screen doesn't mean it's a law or rule that you have too or its recommended you read instructions before assembling something. But if it is clearly posted no fishing then he can't and is breaking the marinas law.

Can't even begin to think of all the trouble I'd be in if I fished places where it wasn't recommended to fish there.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> It sounds like you are confusing a *RULE *with a *LAW.*
> 
> If it is recommended that you do not fish there, then that is what it means. It is not open to your opinion of the rule. When you or your parents, (Your pic may show you younger than you actually are) signed the lease for the dock, it is an agreement to obey all the rules of the marina.
> 
> ...



why would you include a link to this thread? There is no reason to try and get this kid in trouble over the situation. Sure it would be good to find out if it is legal or not to fish there but do not throw someone under the bus for it.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> It sounds like you are confusing a *RULE *with a *LAW.*
> 
> If it is recommended that you do not fish there, then that is what it means. It is not open to your opinion of the rule. When you or your parents, (Your pic may show you younger than you actually are) signed the lease for the dock, it is an agreement to obey all the rules of the marina.
> 
> ...


Im sure cedar point would take this to the fullest extent of the law. I can see that kid holden that fish with a big "wanted". It will be posted all over cedar point.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Bantam3x said:


> Im sure cedar point would take this to the fullest extent of the law. I can see that kid holden that fish with a big "wanted". It will be posted all over cedar point.


You are out of line in quoting me for your reply.

*That is not the point. * With two boats docked there, the family is paying over SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS in docking fees. This is the first year for my son in law, and his parents to dock both their boats there.

They we told NO FISHING STRICTLY ENFORCED. If that is wrong, then I am going to fish with my two four year old grandsons in the marina when I visit them. The kids fishing and me helping them.

That is why I am trying to resolve this. It is not about the kid.

I love when people not involved in the situation jump to a ridiculous conclusion. My post was trying to get more info from him.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

mischif said:


> why would you include a link to this thread? There is no reason to try and get this kid in trouble over the situation. Sure it would be good to find out if it is legal or not to fish there but do not throw someone under the bus for it.


I included the link to fully explain the situation and show that other boaters were not told they could not fish there. The thread makes it HE SAID instead of I said he said. And they can see by the pick that this is a kid.

Like I posted, the family has over $6,000 invested there annually. If we are given the wrong info, I want to fish with my grand kids when I visit them. They would be fishing not me.

The other reason is that I called my son in law at the dock and he said he asked when he arrived yesterday because I told him about this thread. Problem is that the only person to ask was the same check in person the told him no in the first place.

If no fishing is the rule, then I am sure that neither I nor Cedar Point care about the kid fishing. It is about my son in law not wanting to violate any marina rules. And why such a fuss? The only way I have to email Cedar Point is to use their generic ask a question. If the kid is worried about identification, let him delete his picture. We all have already seen the great fish he caught. My intent is not to rat him out. 

If we have another boater bitch about my grand kids fishing when that boater was told NO FISHING STRICTLY ENFORCED, I would want something in writing to show them. Some boaters can be pretty snooty compared to the great folks on this site. That is the problem with docking the double decker boats. People think that if you have money for boats that size, you feel you do not have to follow rules. They do not know how long you scrimped and saved to acquire your dream. I have already got the evil eye and comments from others when the boat was docked in a different marina and I put a line in the water off the stern for my grandson to fish while we were fixing dinner. TOOOOOOOOO MANY premadonas with boats this size. And even my son in law won't let me fish with my grand kids until I can prove that can. He does not want to offend his dock neighbors or others at the marina. Personally I could care less if a Grandpa fishing with his grand kids offends anyone. But I want to follow the rules. It is the reasonable thing to do.

This could all be nothing more than a kids viewpoint. But that is what fishing is all about at it's core, Kids having fun.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Whoknows said:


> Even if the "rule" was it's recommended he doesn't fish there, he can legally. Seems like if they recommend you don't they are trying to stay away from legal issues due to someones boat getting damaged from a fisherman or something to that effect kinda a fish at your own risk and we're not responsible for damaged boats. Just like people suggest/recommend you wear sun screen doesn't mean it's a law or rule that you have too or its recommended you read instructions before assembling something. But if it is clearly posted no fishing then he can't and is breaking the marinas law.
> 
> Can't even begin to think of all the trouble I'd be in if I fished places where it wasn't recommended to fish there.


The marina has no law, it may be a rule. The only problem is it is not about generic sun screen use. It is about rules when you lease space. It's recommended that you don't, given as a reply to asking is just a polite way to say no. I just need to resolve it so my grand kids can fish around the docks before dinner or bed. And I feel that if there is such a rule, it should be written in the lease nor an attachment to sign. After all, signing the lease means you agree to abide by the rules. It is all about me having to prove they can.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Sad thing is that if a certain person would grow a set and not worry so much about offending others, it would not be an issue. Like you guys all said, I am sure a kid occasionally fishing around his parents dock with their supervision is not an issue for the management. But then again. Nothing wrong with obeying all the rules. I can see his point. 

I do not want to sound like I am out for blood. I just want to get proof I can fish with my grand kids.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

*fishinfool88

What is most important is that you keep fishing and posting those great pics. Be proud of your catch and skills.
*


The thread got diverted by me trying to get more info. I should have asked you in a PM.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> The marina has no law, it may be a rule. The only problem is it is not about generic sun screen use. It is about rules when you lease space. It's recommended that you don't, given as a reply to asking is just a polite way to say no. I just need to resolve it so my grand kids can fish around the docks before dinner or bed. And I feel that if there is such a rule, it should be written in the lease nor an attachment to sign. After all, signing the lease means you agree to abide by the rules. It is all about me having to prove they can.



But a rule can't recommend you do or don't do something, either you can or you can't and if they're trying to be polite in saying no by recommending you don't I would not follow that rule either because a large company should stand up and either say Yes or No for a rule not a suggestion. And I'm all for you finding out about this since you have family that use the dock and you want to see if you can fish it with your grandkids hope this gets resolved.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

When you signed your lease agreement was there anything in the contract that said you couldn't fish there? That would be your yes or no answer. If its a rule that you have to abide by then it must be in your contract.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

These private boat clubs don't own the water only the land and docks. If a boater wants to fish in an inlet cove what grounds does the boat club have to throw them out?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. Great thoughts from the both of you.

That was my whole point. I originally replied to fishinfool88 before I found the Cedar Point email form. I was trying to get more info before calling the marina.

It is actually two leases, one for my son in law and one for his parents. He said there was nothing in the lease about it but they were both told No Fishing Strictly Enforced. 

That is why I was glad when I saw fishinfool88's post and tried to find out how long he had been fishing there.

Our family was never told the vague, it is not recommended. I think if it is not a written rule someplace then it does not exist. Plain and Simple. It is just that my son in law does not want to makes waves. Well I am terminally ill and have a slim chance of beating a rare condition. So when it comes to making waves, every visit with my grand kids can be my last. More than "normal folks".

So I am willing to make a tsunami to get a chance to fish at the dock with my grand kids. Personally I think my son in law is over reacting to the butt head that caused him to be uncomfortable at the other marina. With two large V8's his boat is more of a evening, weekend, and vacation summer home and a dock queen. They live in Sandusky. If I could count on not feeling weak after towing my boat from Lake County to Cedar Point and then taking the grand kids fishing, it would be resolved by me.

But my wife will not tow the boat home if I get weak. My son in law has a zodiac that he takes the kids fishing in when the lake is absolutely flat. He just takes them outside the breakwall. I can not depend on that type of water when I visit. I have a 19 footer and my son in law is fine if we take the kids out together with it. He enjoys fishing the open lake. Waves 2 feet or less. My boat has a 34 inch free board deck to gunnel. So the kids are fine in it. But they have not been on my boat since he bought his and 
started the marina life. I do not blame him for not visiting during the boating season with the funds they spend on their boat.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

hopin to cash said:


> These private boat clubs don't own the water only the land and docks. If a boater wants to fish in an inlet cove what grounds does the boat club have to throw them out?


I feel the same way. But there is a trespass issue. 

I was told that dropping an anchor to hold position would be trespassing. This was at the mentor lagoons before the city bought the property. 

When I checked at a private condo marina, to fish in their channel during rough weather, I was told the same thing. You can fish the channel but do not drop anchor.

I can only guess it would be the same at CP. I do know there is water in the Chagrin river you can fish from canoe but you can not anchor or wade because the river flows through private property.

I really think my son in law was misinformed, unless CP is worried about fishing from the docks being a trip hazard, but that should not prevent dropping a line off the stern of your docked boat. I'll let the thread rest and post so you guys know CP's answer when I get it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If there are no signs posted and there is nothing stated in your leasing agreement, i would say you should be fine, especially if your fishing from your boat.


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanx for ur replies everyone


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanx for your reply


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hi Smitty82

That is the way I feel but my son in law does not what to do it without something in writing. It's his boat docked there. How did the commercial used to go, wimpy, wimpy, wimpy.

Thing is after all this venting about wanting to fish with my grandsons, it is moot for awhile.

I just got back from the ER. I was walking in the yard and got a little light headed. I fell and broke two toes on my left foot.

Been doing too much today , sweating too much. Doc said probably dehydrated. MY DUMMY.

*Hey fishinfool88. Catch some fish this weekend and post the results on a new thread so we can get back on topic. * It seems I unintentionally hijacked this one.


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

i would love to fishnfool but i work all w end lol bluh!!! but hey soon enough those big ones will be up soon


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

We are OK to fish from from the zodiac while in the marina.

My Son in law mentioned that it is in the lease *that you can not fish from the dock, marina shore, or your boat while it is tied to the dock.*

Here is the answer to my email I sent to Cedar Point Staff.

*Fishing is not permitted from the docks or mainland anywhere on the Cedar Point peninsula except for the pier at Lighthouse Point. If a boater is floating around in the marina and fishing, that is OK because we do not own the water. The water belongs to the State of Ohio.


I hope this clears up that question.


Thanks,


Bob Highlander

Director

Marina Operations
Telephone Number: (419) 627-2334
*


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

> If you know someone in charge at the marina that can e-mail them permission to do so, please send me a PM.
> 
> In the meantime, I have sent an email to the Cedar Point Marina staff, including a link to this thread. I will post their reply to clear this thing up. 06-09-2011 01:24 AM
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1232266#ixzz1OyWcZDbg


This sounds a lot like ...."If I can do it too then cool, but if not - I'm telling!"




> I love when people not involved in the situation jump to a ridiculous conclusion. My post was trying to get more info from him.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1232266#ixzz1OyYXUUMN


This is pretty much what you did! The kid posted a fish and you jumped in - attacked him and sent the link to cedar point - I bet fishinfool88 loves it when people not involed in the situation jump to ridiculous conclusions! Like he was breaking rules. 
I see your point and applaud you for wanting to spend time with the grandkids - but honestly you saying that the family has spent good money for docking rights to fishinfool88 sounds about the same as your point about the huge boats acting like they own the water toward you.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

First off I thank all those that gave me advise.

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
raiderdave


Get a life. No matter what you simply minded people think, fishinfool88 understands it was not an attack on him or trying to rat him out.

I was just trying to get the proof I needed to show my son in law so I could fish from the zodiac in the marina with my grand kids. He thought I could not.

All your comments are twisted and off topic. Which is why I told fishinfool88 to start a new thread with his next catch. Like I said earlier, I should have asked him that question in a PM. Then all you self proclaimed internet thread defenders trying to read between the lines and figure out an intent could find something else to do.

Words have meaning. I wrote a question and was immediately attacked by all you idiots trying to tell me what I meant.
And if you actually read my comments, it is not my boat, so your last point is especially absurd.

Plus your posting is so after the fact that I do not know why you bothered to post it anyway. Other then you had absolutely nothing better to do today.

Thread closed as far as I am concerned. And I hope after reading this, the monitor does lock the thread. It was a great catch that fishinfool88 posted but just because I asked him a question, the thread has become all about me. And your twisted views of what you think I meant. In fact I am going to report the thread to try and close it. I am tired of having to defend myself to idiots like you.

PM sent to fishinfool88.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

WoW!

You posted on a public forum questioning what another person posted - I simply did the same to you.

Relax - no need for name calling and the thread became all about you because you posted 20 times. 


also......ironic....you are going to report the thread...haha - anyone else see the humor in that!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

raiderdave said:


> WoW!
> 
> You posted on a public forum questioning what another person posted - I simply did the same to you.
> 
> ...


I only posted when I needed to explain myself to dummies like you. And yes that is a direct attack and I did report it myself. AND I NEVER QUESTIONED HIM ABOUT HIS POST. I WAS ASKING FOR INFORMATION I NEEDED. It is idiots like you that twisted what I wrote and hijacked his thread. That is why I just started a new thread in his honor. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=175731

That way when this thread gets removed, his great catch is still on the forum.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yawn........


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow,man the heat is getting to some of us it appears.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry for stirring the pot ! Happy fishing!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone read the TOS anymore? Serious question.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats TOS?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Smitty82 said:


> Whats TOS?


Terms of service. Among other things, it prohibits vulgar language and personal attacks.

http://ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php

I have a feeling that puterdude just forgot to click the lock button after his comment, because this thread is bleeding, and not because of the original poster.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

FISHING IS FISHING =) go have a good day =)


----------

